# anyone getting pumped yet?



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Thought i would just add a little video to get you thinking about it.... I hope to actually post a few of these videos from myself this season like this fellow sportsman forum member has done.....

watched this today and thought i would share..... nice shot again... talk about walking into a brick wall.... i dont think he ever saw it coming he was like what was that :yikes: tooo late..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwsv6B1kr9c


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I had to back the prep down a notch at the first of the year or I was going to end up pacing the floor like last year. I'm ready to start up again though. My bow is ready, blinds ready, calls are ready, need some new boots and some lighter loads for my wife to use in my 12 ga and we're all set. I'm sure that I'll end up getting a bunch of stuff I don't need, new calls that don't work the way I like em too and another face mask that doesn't work with glasses. Maybe I should get Lasik before season?:lol:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm ALWAYS pumped for turkey season....can't get here soon enough! :coolgleam


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm ready to put the smack down on TOM!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just counting the days


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome video. I am planning on putting together a series of videos this year. I have myself, my wife, 2 brothers, my dad, a buddy and his fience that are all turkey hunting this year and I hope to get them all on video. My brothers and myself are planning on using the bow. I am so ready.

Critter - I have already been pacing the floor. I can't wait till season opens up. I have been trying to cure my cabin fever with a little yote hunting but haven't had any luck in that department this year yet. 

Yelp, Yelp, Yelp--Gobble Gobble -- WACK!!! -- YAAA!!


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Setup the pop-up blinds in the living room this weekend to make sure everything was there and none of the struts needed replacing. Pulled the calls out, need to get some new arrows and broadheads :coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah i bout a few new diaphragm calls... i found two i like a lot... should be some turkey producers for sure.... still working on my uncle to get a new camera..... he is a work in progress.... doesnt have the money to buy it ever because he just bought a few new things AFTER he said he didnt have the money:lol: what a punk... hope he reads this.....

i have to do some practicing but then i should be good to go.... last year i had just had shoulder surgery and i still got the job done with the biggest tom i have ever shot with a bow but it was still rough so this year ill be able to relax... i plan on doing more calling than shooting this year but it should be a a lot of fun!!!


----------



## bowhawker (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I read it, like I told you, since you got married you don't have time to hunt or fish....


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Not too pumped-2 degrees this am-foot of mostly ice in the yard. Only toms surviving are those being fed by someone.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I must be getting geeked, as I have been having turkey hunting dreams.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha what happend bowhawker... had to change your name eh? forget your password or something:lol: nice to see your still around... now buy the dang camera!!!! so i can get unmarried!!! and when school is done i will have a lot more time... so start looking!! and fill out at least a little bit of your profile you bum  or i wont let you come along salmon fishing on the boat this summer haha.... but i might have to barrow your truck...

yea CL-Lewiston you are right this winter has been pretty dang hard on the birds even in the southern lower middleish... haha but they are some pretty tough critters too... after they dodge the owls, coyotes, fox, in some places bobcats, and other such critters.... hopefully there will still be a couple around...


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

bowhawker said:


> Yeah I read it, like I told you, since you got married you don't have time to hunt or fish....



Tell me about it..he comes out of hiding for the spectacular weekend, went ice fishin up north with him(wife was outta state) and went out once for a few hours..Can't get this kid out for nothing. Call him to see what hes up to and its "I'm at the Wifes". Never fails...

Hopefully HH is as good as a caller as he claims and gets me a bird with the bow on film with that new camera hes been talking about. I know Ill make the shot, so just need his callin skills. Can't wait!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

5 days and a wake up for the lottery


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Im always pumped about this time but even more so now i got permission to hunt a piece of property close to home. Stopped there sunday probably 40 or so hens in the road and 20 or so toms with 4 having beards close to the ground under his bird feeder. He told me to bring as many hunters as i want because hes sick of them. Im pumped now.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ya I am already to go, but I will be pumped up in 3 years when my daughter is old enough to sit with me:woohoo1:


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey melvvin will our blinds fit under the bird feeder?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Not yet for me, 15 degrees in the morning really chills my turkey hunting blood. I am pumped up for steel heading for the next 5 weeks. Got to hit them when they are peaking! 

Once April get's here and it's halfway warm at 6:00AM, I'll be so pumped for turkeys that I hope I don't blow a gasket.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

No but dont worry. We will go back in the woods a little bit and Ill call em in for ya just dont get to excited and miss.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Saw a bunch of them during work today, gets the blood going. There were 2 jakes strutting right by the road in Montcalm Co today by Lake Montcalm. Still got worked up even though they were jakes.
We got a new camera this year and I am very excited to get some quality footage. It's a Canon XH A1, HiDef, image stabilization, very nice unit for our filming. We're hoping to get enough footage to put a DVD together of just turkey hunting.


----------

